# Hamm dates?



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

anyone know when the hamm shows are this year, everyone says september and december but which dates?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hamm is always on the second saturday in March September and December and the First Saturday in June, June and Decembers are double shows with Houten on the Sunday


----------

